
You are way more likely to be killed by deer than by sharks, bears, or gators - HillaryBriss
http://www.vox.com/2016/9/24/13032272/killer-animals-deer-sharks-bears
======
Cozumel
It references a study by LCB which is Latest Casino Bonuses (
[https://latestcasinobonuses.com](https://latestcasinobonuses.com) ) that's a
pretty weird name for a website.

It looks like a junk website trying to drive genuine traffic by lifting
quality articles from more reputable websites.

